# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Ρόδου [Historic photos of Rhodes]

## xara

Εγχρωματισμένη φωτογραφία του 1956

Απο: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=92757

----------


## esperos

Και μια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ρόδου αρχές δεκαετίας του 60, με το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ πλευρισμένο και την πρύμνη του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. Από τα πρώτα μου βήματα στην φωτογραφική τέχνη με την πρώτη μου φωτογραφική μηχανή.
RODOS.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Πετάει η ομάδα του Ναυτιλία! Με έχετε διαφωτίσει με τις πληροφορίες και την αναγνώριση τόσων σκαριών χαμένων στο χρόνο. Σας προσκαλώ να μας δώσετε τα φώτα σας σε μια ακομη φωτογραφία με κλασικά ποστάλια.

rodos-1980.jpg 
Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Paroskayak   τα  δύο  τουλάχιστον  πιο  κοντινά  είναι  το  Ιταλικό  ENRICO C. πριν  αλλάξει  τις  τουρμπίνες  του  και  βάλει  ντιζελομηχανές,  το  δύτερο  είναι  το  ILLIRIA.  Τώρα  το  τρίτο  δεν  το  διακρίνω  καλά,  μήπως  ο  Ελληνίς  βλέπει  κάτι;

----------


## nautikos

Ο nautikos παντως βλεπει κατι σε Αφροδιτη η κατι αυτης της κλασσης.

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως είναι το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ με σινιάλο του Καβουνίδη.

----------


## Leo

Εγώ που έψαχνα τόσες μέρες να δώ πιο είναι το λιμάνι (έχω υπηρετήσει και στην Ρόδο, τρομάρα μου)... θα συμφωνήσω με τον τον Ελληνίς για ΑΔΩΝΙΣ μου μοιάζει. Θυμάμαι το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ να περνάει απο τα νότια της Σύρου για τα Δωδεκάνησα (το έχω γράψει και στο ανάλογο therad).

----------


## esperos

Λεό,  εάν  είναι  το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  όπως  λέτε,  τότε  είναι  ήδη  μετασκευασμένο  κρουαζιερόπλοιο   με  το  όνομα  ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αφου η φωτο ειναι του 1980, εχουμε και λεμε: Το Provence, εγινε Enrico C το 1965, οταν πουληθηκε στην Costa! To Illyria πουληθηκε σε Ελληνες το 1977. To αλλο ειναι το ειναι Ατλαντις, και οχι Αδωνις, οπως ειπε και ο Εσπερος, διοτι η μετονομασια εγινε το 1976!

----------


## Leo

Φροντίστε να το υποθέσετε γιατί εγώ το Σεπτέμβριο του 1977 μπαρκάρισα... άρα σωστά δεν το ήξερα ότι είναι το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ και είπα ΑΔΩΝΙΣ... :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Παρέλαση από ιστορικά κρουαζιερόπλοια στη Ρόδο του 1977. To Κασταλία είναι πραγματικά χάρμα ιδέσθαι.

rhodes_1977.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και διπλα ο ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ του Καβουνιδη!!!

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι αυτή η φωτογραφία αποκαλύπτει όμορφες εποχές στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Για τους ιστορικούς γκουρού χαρείτε τη σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση.

----------


## Ellinis

Φιλε paroskayak το link δεν δουλεύει. Πάντως νομίζω πως αριστερά του ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ είναι το Stella Maris II, δεξιά το City of Mykonos και ίσως το Ιάσων.

----------


## Haddock

Το link διορθώθηκε. Τώρα, πρέπει να δουλεύει μια χαρά. Βλέπω πολλά κρουαζιερόπλοια αλλά δεν είμαι ειδικός για να αποφανθώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Καταστάλαξα στα 3 που ανέφερα και αυτό αριστερά από το Stella Maris μπορεί να είναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ μιας και έχει παρόμοια χρώματα με τη φώτο εδώ.
Το μπέζ ακόμα πιο αριστερά δεν κατάφερα να το ξεχωρίσω.

----------


## Haddock

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία αποτυπώσε το λιμάνι της Ρόδου από το Stella Solaris.

Stella_Solaris_007.jpg
Copyright

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

View of the port and city of _Rhodes_ in 1919

Published in the September 1919 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on the _Rhodes and its Ancient Glamour_ (page 29).

Rhodes 1919.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading this evening some wonderful postcards and pictures of Rodos, most of them from the years immediately after the Union with Greece.

First, here is a postcard of the Hotel of Roses from 1953
Rhodes  Hotel of Roses 1953.jpg

And one from 1954
Rhodes 1954.jpg

Another view of the inner port in 1949
Rhodes 1949.jpg

This one looks like a composite of several of the previous ones, plus numerous others.

In the late 1980s I had spent a few weeks in Naples/Napoli as a visiting professor at the University of Naples. After the end of my stay there, I took the train to Rome/Florence/Bologna/Parma. I was in one of the older trains with a semiprivate room for six. I had just accommodated myself when a group of five older Italian men and women joined me. There were in their seventies but rather talkative. They saw me reading the _International Herald Tribune_ and they started speaking about "questo Americano". After a while I interrupted them and told them that I spoke Italian very well and I understood what they were saying .... They smiled rather embarassingly, asked me from where I was and - when I said I was from Greece - they started a nice discussion about _all the colonies of the Mare nostrum_.... Funny discussion... 

We talked (they were mostly reminiscing) about Zara, Ragusa (today's Dubrovnik), Cattaro (today's Kotor), Fiume and every town of importance in Istria including of course Capodistria.... Naturally, we ended up in Rhodes... And then one of the ladies started lamenting " A, Rodi, che bella citta italiana..."... " Ma signora" I replied " Rodi non e italiana, e una citta greca". "Ma no signore, Rodi era una miraviglia italiana coi palazzi, le piazze..." and she broke into a long cry ... 

I do not know why whenever I see such older pictures and postcards of Rodos I am thinking of that old lady in the Neapolitan train ... of all the old ladies from all over Europe that never absorbed or accepted the major changes that War World II brought...

Rhodes 1950s 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, πολύ γλαφυρή η ιστορία του τραίνου... νομίζω πως στη δεύτερη φωτο της τρίτης σειράς φαίνεται ένα καραβάκι με άσχημο τέλος. Μήπως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τη συγκεκριμένη σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση;

 --------

Tη συνέχεια για το εικονιζόμενο ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ, τη μετέφερα εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The lighthouse of Rhodes from an Italian postcard of the 1920s
Rhodes lighthouse.jpeg

A very old postcard of Rhodes.

Early Rhodes.jpg

Wonderful postcard of Rhodes. It says that it is before the union with Greece but I doubt it. 

Rhodes Italian postcard.jpg

And here are my last two Rhodes and Lindos photos from the 1950s...

Rhodes Government Palace 1956.jpg

Rhodes, Lindos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Rhodes in all its glory in 1963. The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Rodos 1963.jpg

A photograph of Rhodes from 1962

The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

Rhodes.jpg

I see a small ship on the upper right side, behind the caique. Is this *Panormitis*?

----------


## Ellinis

Απόσο μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω δεν μου θυμίζει το σουλούπι του Πανορμίτη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Rodos 1930. Nice card

Rhodes 1930.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Fast passenger ship connection between Italy, Piraeus, Egypt and Rhodes was offered before World War II by _Adriatica_. Four sisters were available or this, _Citt&#224; di Bari, Rodi_ (the Italian name of Rodos), _Egeo_ and _Egitto_. 

In his first rate Web page, Franco Prevato has all four:

_Citt&#224; di Bari_ http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/12.php
_Egeo_ http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/11.php
_Egitto_ http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/18.php
_Rodi_ http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/02.php

These were all 3,200-ton, 14.5 knot ships. You can find their technical data and history in Franco's Web site.

Here are two almost identical  postcards of these ships

Rodi.jpg

Rodi2.jpg

----------


## esperos

> I see a small ship on the upper right side, behind the caique. Is this *Panormitis*?


Niko, the small ship you see is *Eptanissos.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ρόδος 1985 . Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τον πατέρα μου. Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την ανάλυση αλλά αναγκάστηκα να τη σμικρύνω γιατί δεν επιτρέπονται εικόνες πάνω από 1000*1000 . Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες και ειδικότερα στον Roi ( ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση στις φωτο της Ραφήνας) ,και σε όλο το forum. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μπορούσε κάποιος να μας πει ποιο πλοίο διακρίνεται στην φωτογραφία.*

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

ένα από τα υπο σοβιετική σημαία τότε αδελφάκια Fedor Shalyapin ή Leonid Sobinov, πρώην της cunard

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ένα από τα υπο σοβιετική σημαία τότε αδελφάκια Fedor Shalyapin ή Leonid Sobinov, πρώην της cunard


Always impressed how you can recognize the most obscure ships!!!!
Kalo Pasxa

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The original uploading of this great picture was not successful, so I am re-uploading.

I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from the early 1990s showing (from left) *Symi 1, Rodos II, Lindos* and *Kolossos* as as they are resting in the port of Rodos. It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Rodos 4.jpg

Rodos in photos from the early 1990s

Rodos2.jpg

Rodos3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The old port of Rodos

Rodos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The old port of Rodos
> 
> Rodos.jpg


Exactly the same view from a still from the film "To Doloma" (1964) of Finos Film with Aliki Vouyouklaki, Alekos Alexandrakis, Ntinos Iliopoulos, Vaggelis Voulgarides and Andreas Barkoulis

NB:   Το πλοιο στην μεση (που φαινεται μονο η πρωρα ειναι το _Επτανησο_ς που εκανε την γραμμη Δωδεκανησου.

P13.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The old port of Rodos
> Rodos.jpg



Οσοι ενδιαφερεστε να δειτε πως ηταν *η Ροδος γυρω στο 1949*, θα βρητε ενα ωραιοτατο φιλμ νεων απο την εποχη, στο αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. Αξιζει το κοπο να το παρακολουθησετε
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η τουριστική κίνηση στη Ρόδο  Ιούνιος 1972

¶ποψη του λιμανιού, του κάστρου και άλλων τοποθεσιών της Ρόδου. Ξενοδοχείο του νησιού. ¶νδρες και γυναίκες σε παραλία του νησιού, απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο και άλλοι σερβίρονται ποτά σε παραλιακό μπαρ. Κόσμος σε άλλη παραλία του νησιού. ¶νδρες, γυναίκες και παιδιά σε διάφορες πισίνες ξενοδοχείων της Ρόδου. Διάφορες ξενοδοχειακές μονάδες του νησιού (ανάμεσα στις οποίες το ξενοδοχείο «Μετροπόλιταν Καψής»). ¶νδρες και γυναίκες στην πισίνα του «Μετροπόλιταν Καψής». ¶νδρες και γυναίκες σε υπαίθριο μπαρ ξενοδοχείου.



Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.



http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...376&thid=10232

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τουρίστες αποβιβάζονται στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, περπατούν στους δρόμους της πόλης και απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο και τη θάλασσα σε κάποια από τις ακτές του νησιού. Περιήγηση στην παλιά πόλη της Ρόδου. 27/5/1981

Οι κάτοικοι της Ρόδου επιφυλάσσουν θερμή υποδοχή στον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας Κωνσταντίνο Καραμανλή και στον Πρόεδρο της Βουλγαρίας Τόντορ Ζίφκοφ, οι οποίοι επισκέπτονται το νησί προκειμένου να έχουν ιδιαίτερες συνομιλίες. Την επόμενη ημέρα (28/5/1981), οι Κ. Καραμανλής και Τ. Ζίφκοφ επιβιβάζονται στη θαλαμηγό «*Αργώ*», η οποία μεταφέρει τους δύο Προέδρους στα ανοιχτά της Λίνδου. Γενική άποψη της Λίνδου και της ακρόπολής της.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...436&thid=11992

R2.jpgR3.jpgR4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο την Ροδο του 1959 περιλαμβανομενες στο φιλμ της ΜΕΡ ΦΙΛΜ *Κρουαζιερα στην Ροδο (1960)*. Πρωταγωνιστουσαν _ο Λαμπρος Κωνστανταρας, η Ντινα Τριαντη, ο Κωστας Κακαβας, η Βουλα Χαριλαου, ο Βαγγελης Πλοιος_ και _ο Σταυρος Ξενιδης._

Σε ολα τα πλανα η Ροδος σε ολη της την μεγαλοπρεπεια. Στο 10ο πλανο δυο μεγαλοι που μας εφυγαν: η μεγαλη Ελληνιδα ηθοποιος του Εθνικου Θεατρου Μιραντα Μυρατ και ο μεγαλος του κινηματογραφου Λαμπρος Κωνστανταρας.   Στο 12ο και 13ο πλανο, η Ντινα Τριαντη και ο Κωστας Κακαβας. Το 1960 ο Κακαβας ψηφιστηκε ο δευτερος αγαπημενος ηθοποιος του λαου μετα τον Δημητρη Παπαμιχαηλ.  Στο 14ο πλανο ο Κωνστανταρας και η... Μαρια Καλλας, Στο 15ο πλανο η Μαιρη Λιντα και ο Μανωλης Χιωτης.

Η μουσικη ηταν του Γιαννη Σακελλαριδη, γυιου του πατερα της Ελληνικης Οπερεττας Θεοφραστου Σακελλαριδη. Ο πρωτος ηταν μουσικος τζαζ και εμφανιζοταν για πολλα χρονια στο ρεστωραν του Athenee διπλα στο King George.

KR1.jpg
KR2.jpg
KR3.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Στο 13ο καρέ κλασικό σημείο οι πηγές της Καλλιθέας, με τα παλιά ιαματικά λουτρά.  Μια από τις ωραιότερες τοποθεσίες του νησιού που "έπαιξε" σε πολλές ελληνικές ταινίες.  Τα τελευταία χρόνια τα λουτρά ανακαινίστηκαν και η περιοχή έχει γίνει πιστεύω ομορφότερη από ποτέ!

----------


## thanos75

> Οσοι ενδιαφερεστε να δειτε πως ηταν *η Ροδος γυρω στο 1949*, θα βρητε ενα ωραιοτατο φιλμ νεων απο την εποχη, στο αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. Αξιζει το κοπο να το παρακολουθησετε
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView


Φίλε μου απίστευτο υλικό. Δεν αντέχω όμως να μην το πω. Το πλέον κορυφαίο κομμάτι του βίντεο είναι το τελευταίο με την επίσκεψη του βασιλικού ζεύγους στη Λέρο στο στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης των "συμμοριτών" που αναμορφούνται εθνικώς!!! Α ρε Ελλάδα πόσο πόνο έχεις προκαλέσει σε κάποια παιδιά σου...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΦΙΛΜ ΤΗΣ BRITISH PATHE ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1963

Εδω βλεπουμε ενα φιλμ για τους Αγγλους πολιτες σχετικα με τον τουρισμο στην Ελλαδα   http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1628  Παρ' οτι η British Path&#233;  το χρονολογει σαν 1963, το φιλμ πρεπει να ειναι του 1961.

Το μεγαλυτερο μερος του φιλμ (1:16:84 μεχρι 6:46:92) αναφερεται στην Ροδο.  Βλεπουμε δυο επιβατηγα. Το πρωτο ειναι το *Δηλος* του Νομικου.  Το δευτερο ειναι το *Επτανησος* (φαινεται στο 4:09:76) που εκανε την γραμμη Δωδεκανησου.

Οι σκηνες απο την Ροδο ειναι απιθανες!

R1.jpg
R2.jpg
R3.jpg

R4.jpg
R5.jpg

----------


## leodint63

να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάποια παλιά φωτογραφία
5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάποια παλιά φωτογραφία
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80304


Ωραιοτατη. Προπολεμικη;

----------


## leodint63

έχω την εντύπωση πως ναι

----------


## leodint63

Υπάρχει κι αυτό το βιντεάκι φτιαγμένο από την εβραική κοινότητα της Ρόδου.Πιθανόν να σας ενδιαφέρει,έχει πολυ παλιές  φωτογραφίες.

http://www.blip.tv/file/2909041/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπάρχει κι αυτό το βιντεάκι φτιαγμένο από την εβραική κοινότητα της Ρόδου.Πιθανόν να σας ενδιαφέρει,έχει πολυ παλιές  φωτογραφίες.
> 
> http://www.blip.tv/file/2909041/


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πλανα

----------


## mike_rodos

> Υπάρχει κι αυτό το βιντεάκι φτιαγμένο από την εβραική κοινότητα της Ρόδου.Πιθανόν να σας ενδιαφέρει,έχει πολυ παλιές  φωτογραφίες.
> 
> http://www.blip.tv/file/2909041/


Πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι... Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία φαίνεται το καταμαράν νυν king saron

----------


## leodint63

το Ιταλικό ινστιτούτο LUCE μας προσφέρει αυτό το κινηματογραφικό αρχείο του 1929.
*http://tinyurl.com/y9j4py2*

επίσις
*http://tinyurl.com/y9zbhv6*

έχω και αυτά τα δύο εποχής 1927-1931 
http://tinyurl.com/yaz3gkp
http://tinyurl.com/ydpygfs

----------


## leodint63

Μαντράκι 1935

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Statendam* στην Ροδο....  Ποτε;

Rodos3.jpg

----------


## nikitas

kernao!!!!!!!!!!merikes crt postal!

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο site του Δήμου Ροδίων υπάρχει μία συλλογή από γκλαβούρες

http://www.rhodes.gr/el/fwtografikis...c-ab071382efea

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελληνικα επικαιρα 8ης Ιουνιου 1972.  Μικρη παρουσιαση της μοντερνας Ροδου, μολις προ 38 ετων

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...376&thid=10232

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ροδος το 1979 με σκηνες που περιλαμβανουν *μερικα γνωστα μας πλοια.... Απριλιος 1979!*

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...715&thid=13107

38.jpg39.jpg
40.jpg46.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το λιμανι της Ροδου. Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο;

Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994

Rodos.jpg

----------


## nikitas

to kamiros

----------


## esperos

> to kamiros


Όχι,  το  ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ!

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, το ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ είχε σπόνσος και το κουτάκι που φαίνεται στην πρύμνη αντί για ένα ζεύγος λέμβους που είχε πίσω το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ.

----------


## nikitas

ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΤΟ ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ...ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΓΝΟΡΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΕΙΜΩΝΙΑΖΟΥΝ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ροδος απο τα Getty Images

Αγνωστη χρονια


Rodos Getty.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ροδος το 1936 και το 1968

Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/

Rodos 1936.jpg

Rodos 1968.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιες καρτ ποσταλ του λιμανιου της Ροδου. 

Αυτη εδω απο το Ebay δειχνει το *Πανορμιτης* (μισο, εξω αριστερα), δυο αλλα πλοια που δεν μπορω να αναγνωρισω ...  και το πλωτο εστιατοριο *Κοντικι* μπροστα!

Rodos3.jpg

----------


## nikitas

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιες καρτ ποσταλ του λιμανιου της Ροδου.  Αυτη εδω απο το delcampe δειχνει μια πλευρα του παλιου λιμανιου. 

Rodos5.jpg

Αξιζει τον κοπο να την συγκρινετε με μια καρτποσταλ του 1954 που εξω ανεβασει καπου αλλου και επαναλαμβανω εδω για να δειτε ποσο αλλαξε η περιοχη σε 20 χρονια...  Τουρισμος γαρ..

Rodos5a.jpg

Αναμεσα στα πλοιαρια που βλεπουμε, μπορει να αναγνωρισει κανεις τα εξης (ξεκινωντας απο μπροστα)
1.    Το *ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ* που εκανε μικρα ταξιδακια για τους τουριστες
2.    Το *ΑΝΝΑ* που για λιγο καιρο εκανε μικρα ταξιδια στην Συμη, Τηλο και Χαλκη
3.    Το μπλε το καραβακι ειναι το ιδιο που βρηκαμε και εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=36 



> Τουρίστες αποβιβάζονται στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, περπατούν στους δρόμους της πόλης και απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο και τη θάλασσα σε κάποια από τις ακτές του νησιού. Περιήγηση στην παλιά πόλη της Ρόδου. 27/5/1981
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...436&thid=11992


Rodos5b.jpg
4.    Καποιο με μπλε σινιαλα (?)
5.    Το *Μαριω*

----------


## esperos

> Παλιες καρτ ποσταλ του λιμανιου της Ροδου. 
> 
> Αυτη εδω απο το Ebay δειχνει το *Πανορμιτης* (μισο, εξω αριστερα), δυο αλλα πλοια που δεν μπορω να αναγνωρισω ... και το πλωτο εστιατοριο *Κοντικι* μπροστα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117059


Το  ένα  είναι  το  Ιταλικό  ENOTRIA ή MESSAPIA  της  Adriatica.

----------


## nikitas

ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΕ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΗ 1 ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Η ΡΟΔΟΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΞΥΛΙΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ωραιες καρτποσταλ της Ροδου (www.delcampe.net) με πλοια που δεν μπορω να αναγνωρισω

Rodos11.jpg

Rodos9.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Δυο ωραιες καρτποσταλ της Ροδου (www.delcampe.net) με πλοια που δεν μπορω να αναγνωρισω
> 
> Rodos11.jpg
> 
> Rodos9.jpg


1η  ΜΙΜΙΚΑ  Λ.
     ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ

2η  ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ή  ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ
     JEDINSTVO

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1η  ΜΙΜΙΚΑ  Λ.
>      ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ
> 
> 2η  ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ή  ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ
>      JEDINSTVO



Εκπληκτικος οπως παντα ο _esperos_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε _esperos_

Ποιο να ειναι αυτο το πλοιο στην Ροδο το 1960;
Πηγη: Gettyimages

Rodos June 1960.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Φιλε _esperos_
> 
> Ποιο να ειναι αυτο το πλοιο στην Ροδο το 1960;
> Πηγη: Gettyimages
> 
> Rodos June 1960.jpg


 
Αγαπητέ  Νίκο  χωρίς  να  είμαι  100%  σίγουρος,  μάλλον  πρόκειται  για  το  βρετανικό  Υ/Κ  CHUSAN  της   P&O  Line.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ροδος στις 19 Αυγουστου 1972
http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...em=4&curpage=8

R1.jpgR2.jpg

----------


## yoR

καλησπερα, καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες! Εχω ενα ταξιδιωτικο οδηγο απο τη Ροδο του 87 οπου σε μια φωτογραφια στο κεντρικο λιμανι αχνοφαινεται το ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ, γνωριζει κανεις αν εκανε δρομολογιο η τιποτα εκτακτο εκει; θα προσπαθησω να το σκαναρω να το δειτε. Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> καλησπερα, καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες! Εχω ενα ταξιδιωτικο οδηγο απο τη Ροδο του 87 οπου σε μια φωτογραφια στο κεντρικο λιμανι αχνοφαινεται το ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ, γνωριζει κανεις αν εκανε δρομολογιο η τιποτα εκτακτο εκει; θα προσπαθησω να το σκαναρω να το δειτε. Καλη συνεχεια!


Καλημέρα. Το ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ θυμάμαι ότι έκανε μερικά ταξίδια για Κω - Ρόδο μόνο (χωρίς προσεγγίσεις σε Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο) το χειμώνα, Φεβρουάριο του 1982. Δεν υπήρχε προφανώς άλλο πλοίο την περίοδο των δεξαμενισμών των ροδίτικων πλοίων. Μάλιστα, είχε και ένα ανώδυνο "συμβάν" στην Κω με το απροστάτευτο στους καιρούς λιμάνι της, όταν μπέρδεψαν οι καδένες αριστερής-δεξιάς άγκυρας και την επομενη μέρα στην εφημερίδα ΕΘΝΟΣ γράφτηκαν ...τερατολογίες σχετικά με το ..."πόσο κινδύνεψαν οι επιβάτες του πλοίου να πνιγούν!!!". Πάντως, η πλώρη του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου είχε κάποιο προβληματάκι όσον αφορά την ...επιρρέπειά της να μπερδεύονται οι καδένες, μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μου είχε τύχει να το δω κάποιες φορές.

----------


## yoR

Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Τι αμεση απαντηση! Οντως πρεπει να ηταν τραβηγμενη τοτε γιατι ειχε ακομα το ασπρο στα φουγαρα. Αλλες εποχες τοτε τα πλοια εξυπηρετουσαν τις γραμμες. Παντως η πλωρη του εμενα ποτε δε με χαλαγε ισα ισα μου φαινοταν και ιδιαιτερα.. ιδιαιτερη! Τωρα για την πρακτικοτητα δε ξερω.. Ευχαριστω πολυ ξανα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ  Νίκο  χωρίς  να  είμαι  100%  σίγουρος,  μάλλον  πρόκειται  για  το  βρετανικό  Υ/Κ  CHUSAN  της   P&O  Line.


To _Chusan_ της   P&O  Line
http://www.flickr.com/photos/biblion...n/photostream/

Chusan.jpg

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Τι αμεση απαντηση! Οντως πρεπει να ηταν τραβηγμενη τοτε γιατι ειχε ακομα το ασπρο στα φουγαρα. Αλλες εποχες τοτε τα πλοια εξυπηρετουσαν τις γραμμες. Παντως η πλωρη του εμενα ποτε δε με χαλαγε ισα ισα μου φαινοταν και ιδιαιτερα.. ιδιαιτερη! Τωρα για την πρακτικοτητα δε ξερω.. Ευχαριστω πολυ ξανα!


Να είστε καλά! Περιμένουμε τη σκαναρισμένη φωτογραφία!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο λιμανι της Ροδου το 1971

Rodos.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Το Μανδράκι της Ρόδου. Μερική άποψη της Νέας Αγοράς και του καρνάγιου. Από κάρτ ποστάλ της Ιταλικής εποχής, πιθανόν στα 1930.
1914.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Rhodes-postcard.jpg
Περασμένα μεγαλεία από κάρτ ποστάλ.

ΥΓ: Αυτό που φαίνεται ελάχιστα αριστερά ποιό ήταν?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Takerman   το IONIAN SEA  _

----------


## Ellinis

Μια παλιά καρτ ποστάλ με ένα μότορσιπ και καϊκια δεμένα με πρυμάτσες στο Μανδράκι.

rodos.JPG
πηγή

----------


## Pinin

24515.jpg

Source:http://dati.acs.beniculturali.it/SecondaGuerraMondiale/  More at link.

----------


## Ilias 92

Pinin welcome to our forum. Your source is very interesting with big WW2 photo archive from Rhodes (and Greece) that I see for first time. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Pinin

Thanks for welcome.

Here is another:24516.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> 24515.jpg
> 
> Source:http://dati.acs.beniculturali.it/SecondaGuerraMondiale/  More at link.


With what seems to be the ill-fated FIUME by the pier. She was sunk by the Greek submarine NEREUS on 24/9/42 on a voyage from Rodos to Symi.
Another photo from the same website shows the ship at Leros:

Fiume at Lero.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> With what seems to be the ill-fated FIUME by the pier. She was sunk by the Greek submarine NEREUS on 24/9/42 on a voyage from Rodos to Symi.
> Another photo from the same website shows the ship at Leros:
> 
> Fiume at Lero.jpg


Very nice photo of FIUME, a stalwart of Dodecannesian travel during teh Italian period.

----------


## Ilias 92

Θρύλος αυτό το καράβι για τα Δωδεκανησα, όσοι ζούνε απο του παλιούς το αναφέρουν ακομα. Η φωτογραφία που έβαλες Ellinis το δείχνει στην Ροδο που φενεται το τελωνείο κάτω δεξιά. (λάθος της σελίδας)

----------


## Pinin

At left is the cargo ship Tarquinia.

----------


## Takerman

Ρόδος 31/8/2003
Ροδος3 2003.jpg

Ροδος 2003.jpg

Ροδος2 2003.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## thanos75

> Ρόδος 31/8/2003
> Ροδος3 2003.jpg
> 
> Ροδος 2003.jpg
> 
> Ροδος2 2003.jpg
> 
> Πηγή


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πραγματικά φίλε μου.  Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το καλοκαίρι του 2003 ήταν το πιο ενδιαφέρον από ακτοπλοικής απόψεως για τα Δωδεκάνησα. Ήταν ίσως το μόνο καλοκαίρι στην πρόσφατη ιστορία που τα νησιά εξυπηρετούνταν από 3 εταρικά σινιάλα στη σύνδεσή τους με τον Πειραιά- ΔΑΝΕ/ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ/BLUESTAR!
Ουπς...τώρα που το θυμήθηκα για μικρό διάστημα είχε συμβεί και το 2002 όταν είχε μπει ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ της ΝΕΛ για Κω-Ρόδο 3 φορές την εβδομάδα (δηλαδή ΔΑΝΕ/ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ/ΝΕΛ)

----------


## Takerman

Χάρμα οφθαλμών από παλιά καρτ ποστάλ.

rodos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mε το τούρκικο φορτηγοποστάλι AKDENIZ δεμένο στο "κεφάλι", πρέπει να ήταν στα τελευταία του χρόνια σε κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## Takerman

mandraki 1926.jpg
Αναφέρεται το έτος 1926. 


yperokeanio1935.jpg
Εδώ λέει 1935 για το υπερωκεάνιο.

mandraki 1926.jpg
1926

rodos 1930.jpg
1930

rodos 1960.jpg
1960

Ρόδος . Κολώνα προε&#.jpg
 Κολώνα, προεκτάσεις της προβλήτας του λιμανιού 1920


Για τους φίλους Νικόλα Πέππα και Ελληνίς.

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την ομάδα στο Facebook, "Η Ρόδος του χθές". Αξίζει να ρίξετε μια ματιά.

----------


## Ellinis

> yperokeanio1935.jpg
> Εδώ λέει 1935 για το υπερωκεάνιο.


φίλε Takerman το υπερωκεάνειο είναι το REX. Μαζί με το CONTE DI SAVOIA ήταν τα δυο μεγαλύτερα ιταλικά υπερωκεάνεια πριν τον πόλεμο.

----------


## esperos

> mandraki 1926.jpg
> Αναφέρεται το έτος 1926. 
> 
> 
> yperokeanio1935.jpg
> Εδώ λέει 1935 για το υπερωκεάνιο.
> 
> mandraki 1926.jpg
> 1926
> ...


Στην  φωτογραφία του  1930  φαίνεται  το μισό  PIERO FOSCARI  και στο  βάθος  το  FIUME

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πολύ διαφορετικά κρουαζιερόπλοια, το GOLDEN ODYSSEY και το ΩΡΙΩΝ στη Ροδο του 1976

s-l1600.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παλιά καρτ ποστάλ του λιμανιού της Ρόδου _από το ebay_, όπου διακρίνουμε την πρύμη από ένα αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πολύ όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ_ από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου (και σε καλή ανάλυση, κάντε κλικ για μεγέθυνση), με αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πλεούμενα, από τα οποία σαφώς ξεχωρίζει ένα πρώην Fairmile με πολύ όμορφη (προχωρημένη) μετασκευή σε σχέση τουλάχιστον με τα περισσότερα από τα πρώην Fairmile που έχουμε δει ανά καιρούς. Το ίδιο πλοίο απεικονίζεται σε πολλές καρτ ποστάλ στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, και δεν είναι απίθανο να το χρησιμοποιούσε ως βάση του. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν διακρίνεται το όνομα του στην πρύμη.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> rodos 1960.jpg
> 1960
> 
> Για τους φίλους Νικόλα Πέππα και Ελληνίς.
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την ομάδα στο Facebook, "Η Ρόδος του χθές". Αξίζει να ρίξετε μια ματιά.



Ποιο είναι το πλοίο στη φωτο (που μπορεί και να μην είναι του 1960) ;  Δεν μοιάζει με το Ναϊάς;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιο είναι το πλοίο στη φωτο (που μπορεί και να μην είναι του 1960) ;  Δεν μοιάζει με το Ναϊάς;


Αχ φίλε μου,είναι το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ,μεγαλύτερο ξαδελφάκι θα έλεγα.

----------


## andria salamis

> Αχ φίλε μου,είναι το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ,μεγαλύτερο ξαδελφάκι θα έλεγα.


Πανεμορφο,το θυμαμαι μετα και Αλκυων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πανεμορφο,το θυμαμαι μετα και Αλκυων.


Oι λίγο νεώτεροι :Fat:  το θυμούνται έτσι.Ήταν τότε που το πήρε ο Δημ.Βεντούρης.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ρόδου όπως ήταν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50 με ένα ατμόπλοιο - ίσως αλιευτικό - να ξεχωρίζει.

Rodos 51-54.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες από το Μανδράκι τη δεκαετία του '30.

Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το βρετανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο MONTE ROSA. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 για να κάνει τη γραμμή Βρετανία-Νοτιος Αμερική για τη Blue Star Line αλλά το 1929 μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο αποκτώντας περισσότερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Το τέλος του ήταν τραγικό μιας και βυθίστηκε το 1940 από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο ενώ μετέφερε αιχμαλώτους πολέμου με αποτέλεσμα 865 άνθρωποι να χαθούν. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.
arandora star.jpg

Στη δεύτερη βλέπουμε ένα από τα αδελφά της κλάσης Monte της γερμανικής Hamburg-Sud America. Τα αδελφά που επίσης έκαναν τη γραμμή της Νοτίου Αμερικής ήταν τα MONTE ROSA,MONTE SARMIENTO,MONTE OLIVIA,MONTE PASCOAL, αλλά το πιό πιθανό είναι να βλέπουμε εδώ το MONTE ROSA μιας και είχε κάνει αρκετές κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο. Και αυτό είχε άσχημο τέλος.. βυθίστηκε μετά από πυρκαγιά το 1954 και ενώ χρησίμευε ως βρετανικό οπλιταγωγό με το όνομα EMPIRE WINDRUSH. 
monte.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες από το Μανδράκι τη δεκαετία του '30.
> 
> Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το βρετανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο MONTE ROSA. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 για να κάνει τη γραμμή Βρετανία-Νοτιος Αμερική για τη Blue Star Line αλλά το 1929 μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο αποκτώντας περισσότερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Το τέλος του ήταν τραγικό μιας και βυθίστηκε το 1940 από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο ενώ μετέφερε αιχμαλώτους πολέμου με αποτέλεσμα 865 άνθρωποι να χαθούν. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.
> arandora star.jpg


Φίλε,είναι προφανές ότι εδώ αναφέρεσαι στο ARANDORA STAR.Η πλειοψηφία των αθώων θυμάτων δεν ήταν ακριβώς αιχμάλωτοι αλλά πολίτες Ιταλοί κ Γερμανοί που ο πόλεμος τους βρήκε στην Βρετανία κ τους εκτόπιζαν στον Καναδά.Πραγματικά τραγικό ναυάγιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι, όπως τα λες είναι. Πάντως το ARANDORA STAR ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα μετασκευής από "ψυγείο-ποστάλι" σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Και μια όμορφη αφίσα για τις μεσογειακές του κρουαζιέρες.

PT1063_1_l.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tρείς φωτογραφίες από το Μανδράκι στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '30. 
Rhodos 1936-39 Grasser Franz Fotothek.jpg RN_Legnano1.jpg RN_Legnano4.jpg
πηγή

Το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο είναι η ιταλική ναρκοθέτιδα LEGNANO που υπηρέτησε από το 1936 στα Δωδεκάνησα και που τελικά βυθίστηκε στο Λακκί του Λέρου. Αντιγράφω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την  Ιστορία": "...στις 5 Οκτωβρίου 1943... η ναρκοθέτιδα LEGNANO χτυπήθηκε  από γερμανικές βόμβες και βυθίστηκε αργά καθίζοντας στο βυθό, ενώ  παρέμειναν ορατά έξω από το νερό το κατάστρωμα και οι υπερκατασκευές  της. Το πυροβόλο των 76 χιλιοστών που έφερε το LEGNANO αφαιρέθηκε και  τοποθετήθηκε σε ιταλική πυροβολαρχεία ενώ από το πλήρωμα του  σχηματίστηκε μια διμοιρία που στάλθηκε στο οχυρό της Μερικιάς. Το 615  τόνων σκάφος που ανήκε στην κλάση Ostia είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1926 στην  Ανκώνα και στάθμευε στα Δωδεκάνησα επί σειρά ετών. To ναυάγιο του  LEGNANO εκποιήθηκε από τον Ο.Α.Ν. στον εργολάβο Μαρίνο, ανελκύστηκε από  το συνεργείο του στις 18 Αυγούστου 1948 και ήταν πλέον σε θέση να  ρυμουλκηθεί σε διαλυτήριο πλοίων."

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tρείς φωτογραφίες από το Μανδράκι στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '30. 
> Rhodos 1936-39 Grasser Franz Fotothek.jpg RN_Legnano1.jpg RN_Legnano4.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο είναι η ιταλική ναρκοθέτιδα LEGNANO που υπηρέτησε από το 1936 στα Δωδεκάνησα και που τελικά βυθίστηκε στο Λακκί του Λέρου. Αντιγράφω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την  Ιστορία": "...στις 5 Οκτωβρίου 1943... η ναρκοθέτιδα LEGNANO χτυπήθηκε  από γερμανικές βόμβες και βυθίστηκε αργά καθίζοντας στο βυθό, ενώ  παρέμειναν ορατά έξω από το νερό το κατάστρωμα και οι υπερκατασκευές  της. Το πυροβόλο των 76 χιλιοστών που έφερε το LEGNANO αφαιρέθηκε και  τοποθετήθηκε σε ιταλική πυροβολαρχεία ενώ από το πλήρωμα του  σχηματίστηκε μια διμοιρία που στάλθηκε στο οχυρό της Μερικιάς. Το 615  τόνων σκάφος που ανήκε στην κλάση Ostia είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1926 στην  Ανκώνα και στάθμευε στα Δωδεκάνησα επί σειρά ετών. To ναυάγιο του  LEGNANO εκποιήθηκε από τον Ο.Α.Ν. στον εργολάβο Μαρίνο, ανελκύστηκε από  το συνεργείο του στις 18 Αυγούστου 1948 και ήταν πλέον σε θέση να  ρυμουλκηθεί σε διαλυτήριο πλοίων."


Στην Νο2 τα 4 σκάφη που είναι δεμένα δεξιά στην πλώρη,πρέπει να είναι ταχύπλοα τύπου ΜΑS. Η ναρκοθέτιδα  έφερε 2 πβ των 102 κ ένα των 76 χιλ. κ είχε 2 παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές που έδιναν 15 κόμβους.Αυτά σύμφωνα με το Αlmanacco Navale του 1941,το αντίστοιχο ιταλικό Jane's.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία από τη Ρόδο του 1959 όπου βλέπουμε το - πλέον πλωτό μουσείο - καλωδιακό ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ και αριστερά το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

rodos 1959.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία όπου βλέπουμε και το γερμανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΟCEANA για το οποίο έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ.

stg 1929.jpg

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία από το Μανδράκι της Ρόδου το 1966 που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
66.jpg
Και εδώ κροπαρισμένη η ωραία παρέα έξω από το λιμάνι.
66-f2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σ


> Φωτογραφία από το Μανδράκι της Ρόδου το 1966 που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195855
> Και εδώ κροπαρισμένη η ωραία παρέα έξω από το λιμάνι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195856


 ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ,ΜΑΟΥΝΤ ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ,ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ ΙΙ,ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ,ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ. 5 κρουαζιερόπλοια ή μεσογειακά ε/γ υπό Έλληνική σημαια!

----------


## despo

> Σ ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ,ΜΑΟΥΝΤ ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ,ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ ΙΙ,ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ,ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ. 5 κρουαζιερόπλοια ή μεσογειακά ε/γ υπό Έλληνική σημαια!


Αστα φίλε, είναι αυτό που λέμε και διηγώντας τα να κλαίς ... Δεν νομίζω να ξαναδούμε τέτοια εικόνα τα επόμενα χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ δεξιά και στην άλλη άκρη το ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ στο Μανδράκι μαζί με καϊκια της εποχής.

eptanisos - thales.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα παράξενο πλεούμενο, σε λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας του 1971, στο Μανδράκι της Ρόδου. Κάποια θαλαμηγός ή ημερήσιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο;

ΡΟΔΟΣ 1971.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τέσσερις πόζες από το Μανδράκι κάπου ανάμεσα 1967-1974 μιας και πάνω στα τείχε έχει μια "ρεκλάμα" της 7ετίας. Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε ένα από τα γαλλικά ποστάλια του Ευθυμιάδη αρόδο. Στον λιμενοβραχίονα φαίνονται δυο παράξενα σκάφη, το λευκό φαίνεται να έχει δυο λέξεις για όνομα με τη δεύτερη να είναι ΘΕΤΙΣ. Ξύλινα σκάφη, άραγε μετασκευές από ναρκαλιευτικά;

rodos JPL_09_0151 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg

rodos JPL_09_0152 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg

rodos motorships.jpg

rhodos JPL_09_0154 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
Jack P. Lewis collection Harding School of Theology, Harding University

----------


## npapad

> Τέσσερις πόζες από το Μανδράκι κάπου ανάμεσα 1967-1974 μιας και πάνω στα τείχε έχει μια "ρεκλάμα" της 7ετίας. Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε ένα από τα γαλλικά ποστάλια του Ευθυμιάδη αρόδο. Στον λιμενοβραχίονα φαίνονται δυο παράξενα σκάφη, το λευκό φαίνεται να έχει δυο λέξεις για όνομα με τη δεύτερη να είναι ΘΕΤΙΣ. Ξύλινα σκάφη, άραγε μετασκευές από ναρκαλιευτικά;
> 
> rodos JPL_09_0151 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> 
> rodos JPL_09_0152 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> 
> rodos motorships.jpg
> 
> rhodos JPL_09_0154 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> Jack P. Lewis collection Harding School of Theology, Harding University


Στο ένα (το σκούρο) βλέπω να γράφει στην πλώρη "ΝΕΝΑ" ή "ΛΕΝΑ" στην τελευταία φωτογραφία. Πάνω του πρέπει να είναι δεμένο άλλο πλοίο (δεν φαίνεται καλά) που ένα μέρος του αναφέρει Ν.Α. (?) ΘΕΤΙΣ. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η επιβατηγή λάντζα ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ (ΝΠ 180 αν βλέπω καλά) που δεν την ήξερα !

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο ένα (το σκούρο) βλέπω να γράφει στην πλώρη "ΝΕΝΑ" ή "ΛΕΝΑ" στην τελευταία φωτογραφία. Πάνω του πρέπει να είναι δεμένο άλλο πλοίο (δεν φαίνεται καλά) που ένα μέρος του αναφέρει Ν.Α. (?) ΘΕΤΙΣ. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η επιβατηγή λάντζα ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ (ΝΠ 180 αν βλέπω καλά) που δεν την ήξερα !


φίλε Νεκτάριε νομίζω οτι δεν είναι άλλο πλοίο πάνω στο μαύρο, αλλά το "... ΘΕΤΙΣ" είναι γραμμένο στην πλώρη του άσπρου πλοίου. Απλά χώνεται ενδιάμεσα ο ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ και το μπερδεύει. Για ΝΠ μου κάνει δύσκολο, μήπως ήταν ΝΡ; πρέπει να μετέφερε τους επιβάτες στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που ήταν αρόδο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τέσσερις πόζες από το Μανδράκι κάπου ανάμεσα 1967-1974 μιας και πάνω στα τείχε έχει μια "ρεκλάμα" της 7ετίας. Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε ένα από τα γαλλικά ποστάλια του Ευθυμιάδη αρόδο. Στον λιμενοβραχίονα φαίνονται δυο παράξενα σκάφη, το λευκό φαίνεται να έχει δυο λέξεις για όνομα με τη δεύτερη να είναι ΘΕΤΙΣ. Ξύλινα σκάφη, άραγε μετασκευές από ναρκαλιευτικά;
> 
> rodos JPL_09_0151 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> 
> rodos JPL_09_0152 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> 
> rodos motorships.jpg
> 
> rhodos JPL_09_0154 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
> Jack P. Lewis collection Harding School of Theology, Harding University


Toυ Ευθυμιάδη πρέπει να είναι το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ. Στην 4η στο βάθος φαίνεται το ROMANTICA του Χανδρή.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια άποψη από το Μανδράκι με το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ και το μότορσιπ ΕΜΙΛΥ που είδαμε και _εδώ_. Το 286 κοχ ΕΜΙΛΥ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1946 στην Ιταλία και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά το 1962. Το 1967 μετανηολογήθηκε στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Ήταν μια σειρά από ξύλινα ιταλικά μοτορσιπάκια που ήρθαν τότε στο Αιγαίο, όπως το ΜΠΟΡΑ της Σκύρου, το μότορσιπ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ και άλλα.

lindos JPL_09_0029 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
πηγή: Jack P. Lewis collection, Harding University

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το Μανδράκι, μάλλον του 1929, με ένα μικρό σκάφος με παράξενες γραμμές σε πρώτο πλάνο...

μανδρακι 1929.jpg

----------

